# Flash Player 11.3.300.262 ist da!



## NiCo-pc (21. Juni 2012)

Der neue Flash Player 11.3.300.262 ist da!LG

Adobe hat seinen Flash-Player auf Version 11.3.300.262 aktualisiert und  damit die Stabilitäts-Probleme unter Firefox behoben. Seit dem letzten  Update Anfang Juni war es bei Benutzern des Firefox-Browsern vermehrt zu  Abstürzen des Flash-Plugins gekommen, vor allem bei der Wiedergabe von  YouTube-Videos. Als Workaround hatte Adobe zunächst ein Downgrade auf  die vorige Version oder eine Deaktivierung des geschützten Modus in  Firefox empfohlen, was aus Sicherheitsgründen selbstverständlich nicht  der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist.
Mit dem jüngsten Update werden die Probleme behoben. Ein detailliertes  Changelog steht aktuell noch nicht zur Verfügung, so dass über weitere  Änderungen nichts gesagt werden kann. Zitat drwindows.de


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

Die News ist etwas kurz. Du könntest z.B. noch den Changelog hinzufügen oder diesen in eingenen Worten zusammenfassen


----------



## NiCo-pc (21. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die News ist etwas kurz. Du könntest z.B. noch den Changelog hinzufügen oder diesen in eingenen Worten zusammenfassen


Ist das so deinen Wünschen entsprechend?LG


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

Jetzt schauts gut aus und einen Mod wirds auch nicht mehr stören wenn du es in eigenen Worten formulierst und dann die Quelle angibst


----------



## PHENOMII (21. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Info - Bin nämlich letzte Woche wieder auf eine ältere Version ausgewichen, da ich diese Probleme ebenfalls hatte !


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. Juni 2012)

Das wurde auch langsam mal Zeit.
Pro Tag mindestens 2 Abstürze hinter mir.


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Juni 2012)

verursacht bei mir immernoch Probleme, Flashplayer funktioniert nicht mehr........ Wenn ich die Seite auffrische geht es dann wieder. Strange


----------



## weddingcrasher (21. Juni 2012)

hätte nicht FF 13.1 den Bug auch schon fixen sollen?


----------



## D3N$0 (21. Juni 2012)

Also seit dem FF Update gehts bei mir wieder, aber wenn adobe da auch noch was nachliefert ist auch gut


----------



## dmxforever (21. Juni 2012)

Bei mir hat das Flash-Update die Ruhe zurückgebracht. Firefox-Update half ein wenig, aber beseitigte das Problem nicht komplett.


----------



## Vinzenz Gamer (21. Juni 2012)

So ein Dreck


----------



## bloodhound01 (22. Juni 2012)

genau so wie vorher mit 13.0.1  windoof aero mini/maximieren geht immer nochnet


----------



## WaterShot (22. Juni 2012)

Juhuu, wieder derselbe Schei** wie beim letzten "Update". 
Was für ein Drecksprogramm, ganz ehrlich. Ein Jammer, dass das halbe Internet nur damit erst richtig läuft. Sonst würde ich es einfach runterhauen und weglassen. 
Nichts als Ärger mit dem Zeug momentan.


----------



## Aslinger (22. Juni 2012)

Die 11.2er drauf und fertig. Mit der geht alles ohne Abstürze seit Release! Die 11.3er spinnte auch mir im im FF rum.


----------



## Slipknot79 (23. Juni 2012)

Wo becumt man das Update als setup.exe ohne Webinstaller (der crasht  )


----------

